# برنامج CodeVision AVR



## kemoledo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا هو برنامج CodeVision AVR وهو مخصص لبرمجة ال AVR ويعتبر هذا من اسهل البرامج في برمجتها 

Fileserve :
*http://www.fileserve.com/file/eGC5QH6*

Hotfile:

*http://hotfile.com/dl/128526944/0bcf92c/Codevision_AVR_V2.03.4.rar.html*

Rapidshare:
*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/550487959/Codevision_AVR_V2.03.4.rar*

Megaupload:
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JH1JSZXP*

Mediafire:
*http://www.mediafire.com/?4hbzdctpazz5qqk*

Ifile:
*http://ifile.it/jg2kxq0/Codevision_AVR_V2.03.4.rar

*هذا هو فيديو مبسط يوضح كيفية التعامل مع البرنامج 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv0V4EIKTl0


----------



## kemoledo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا هو فيديو مبسط يوضح كيفية التعامل مع البرنامج 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv0V4EIKTl0


----------



## docesam (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية فعلا مميز


----------



## emadeddin6969 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ألك .... ولكن هذا البرنامج بالذات له شرح مطول 
لأنه مهم جدا في برمجة المعالجات من عائلة avr


----------



## flamme (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود*​


----------

